# EHS club meets



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

EHS club meetings have a new venue ,as from the first tuesday in january they will be held at the british legion ,Ayshlam rd norwich.starting at 8pm .
Hope to see some new members in jan.Carlo69


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

I might come along..:lol2:


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

What's the meeting like? Do you just chat? Are there animals there?​


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Jan is our AGM so not much going on other than membership/food/accounts etc.
The other meetings we have talks from Stephen Spawls, Mike Linley and other local Herpers + people bring reps to show each other or surplus ones they wish to sell once the weather is walmer. Etc!


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

AGM 5th of January 2010?


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Yep. :2thumb:


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Bugger.....ill be away for this one....ill get to one of them one day...:lol2:


----------



## celicachi (Sep 16, 2009)

how much is it to join?


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

*hi*

ehs club meet tonight 05 jan at the british legion on aylsham rd ,norwich starts at 8 ,all are welcome come along and meet us :2thumb:


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Next meeting next tuesday the 2nd feb?


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Yep. Next Tuesday.:2thumb:


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

All aboard for tuesday the 2nd march?


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Austin Allegro said:


> All aboard for tuesday the 2nd march?


Tomorrow evening you mean lol. Depends.. Are you coming? :lol2:












See you there.


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Hi*

I'll be there ,I'm always there . you'll all have to get used to it:devil:
:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Might come to one of these one day. Bit off topic, but do you know when ish the next Norwich Reptile Show will be?
Cheers.


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

*hi*

it should be around the same sort of time of year as are last one:2thumb:
will let you know when we do


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Just been told we have a talk tomorrow night on reptile transport and some of the pit-falls.

Also we are arranging a talk from Stephen Spawls on snakes of Africa in a couple of months.:2thumb:


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

So around November time? 
I thought there was one going to be around summer time?
Cheers.


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

*hi*

not as far as i know and i am on the commitee


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

carlo69 said:


> not as far as i know and i am on the commitee


 Yeah but as the essex shows have gone belly up there are a couple of weekend vacancies a little earlier in the year that might be available? But best to keep em guessing:lol2:
Carlo hope you got your Euros for next months Denise Van Houten a few weeks back before the £ dropped.


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

See you all tonight. :2thumb:


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Caz said:


> Just been told we have a talk tomorrow night on reptile transport and some of the pit-falls.
> 
> Also we are arranging a talk from Stephen Spawls on snakes of Africa in a couple of months.:2thumb:


 Will the presentation be available on you tube?


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

*hi*



Austin Allegro said:


> Will the presentation be available on you tube?


 Lets hope so as it was so interesting


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

next meeting a week tuesday 6th April?


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Hi*

Sure is:2thumb:


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

24 hour count down for tomorrow


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

next show this coming tuesday?


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Meeting Tuesday night at the British legion - talk by herper Steve Spawls :2thumb:
8pm.


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

A very interesting talk from Steve Spawls and another round of applause. all in all fantastic benefits from being a member of the club.


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Okay for tomorrow 1st June?


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi guys, a word of warning..................................... i am going to start coming to the EHS meetings again as of this coming week (tuesday 6th july)


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Paul Chase said:


> Hi guys, a word of warning..................................... i am going to start coming to the EHS meetings again as of this coming week (tuesday 6th july)


:gasp::lol2:


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Paul Chase said:


> Hi guys, a word of warning..................................... i am going to start coming to the EHS meetings again as of this coming week (tuesday 6th july)


Great news we need more people to help set out the tables at the November show.


----------



## donarkebab (Apr 2, 2008)

When's the next meeting guys? I'm just round the corner from the new venue


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Meetings are usually first tuesday of the month (8 pm). Next one (August) is a bit of a special do at a chinese restaurant (hope its not a take-away) for current members to celebrate the clubs 25th birthday. 
So next normal meeting at the legion will be 1st tuesday September


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Next meeting a week next Tuesday the 8th September?


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Next is Tuesday 7th!
Wont be there myself as got to work that night..!


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

next meeting on Tues 7th September will feature a talk by Kane Sharp on "Keeping and Handling Venomous Snakes". Kane comes from South Africa and has a wide experience with his subject matter


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Next meeting tomorrow the 5th of October. Be there or be square!


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Ill try to make it........:2thumb:

What date is the Norwich show this year?


----------



## fubar (Sep 9, 2009)

Is there a show this year, really enjoyed last years one?

Also who would I need to contact about tables etc? I have some corns and cresties left from this years breeding which i could do with shifting.


----------



## PeteNhollie (Sep 12, 2009)

what you got left in way of crestie please?


----------



## fubar (Sep 9, 2009)

I have 4 Harleys at the moment, showing really good colours. 2 are 2 months old, 2 are 5 weeks old and we have another 6 in the incubator. Obviously unsexed at this age. looking for around £45 each and a good home. The parents are a partial pin and a harley, so each pair of babies are different to each other. PM me if you want to come and have a look. Also got 20 very pretty creamsicle corns, stunning colours and very good patterns if you know anyone that wants a good corn at a good price. Most of these are sexed.


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Next meeting tuesday 2nd November


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

next meeting AGM tuesday 7th December ?


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Yep, Tues 7th AGM for 2010 members.


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

next meeting tuesday 4th January?


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

Austin Allegro said:


> next meeting tuesday 4th January?


 Il'l be there :2thumb:


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Am i right in assuming the next meeting is tuesday 1st February. And that we have arranged Steve Spawls as a guest speaker?


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Austin Allegro said:


> Am i right in assuming the next meeting is tuesday 1st February. And that we have arranged Steve Spawls as a guest speaker?


Yep 1st Feb and we have a talk by Steve Spawls :2thumb:


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Hi*

YES 1ST OF FEB WITH AN EXCELLENT TALK BY THE HERPERTOLOGIST AUTHOR STEPHEN SPAWLS , AT THE BRITISH LEGION AYLSHAM RD NORWICH AT 8 O CLOCK :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

We have an extravagana of a meet this coming tuesday 1st February with a lavish illustrated talk on the wildlife of Ethiopia by Steve Spawls.


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

*hi*

Can't wait stephen spawls always does a brilliant talk :2thumb:


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Beginning of the week bump for our meeeting complete with illustrated talk by Steve Spawls on the wildlife of Ethiopia. 8pm royal British legion, Aylsham road, norwich tomorrow 1st February 2011. Get there and enjoy, you know it makes sense!


----------



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

Oooh I only live round the corner and the talk may be good research material for my own book, so I'd like to go. It'll be my first meet, so I'm a little nervous!

So I can picture it better, what sort of age-range go to these? How many people are there usually? Should I bring anything?

Sorry, just me asking way too many questions as usual!


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Normally it's mid twenties up to mid 50's and Colin. With a talk organised tomorrow some members will probably bring their kids in.


kitschyduck said:


> Oooh I only live round the corner and the talk may be good research material for my own book, so I'd like to go. It'll be my first meet, so I'm a little nervous!
> 
> So I can picture it better, what sort of age-range go to these? How many people are there usually? Should I bring anything?
> 
> Sorry, just me asking way too many questions as usual!


----------



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

Cool  About how many people? 10? 20? 30?


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

kitschyduck said:


> Cool  About how many people? 10? 20? 30?


 think we might b pushing up to 30 with our illustrated talk extravaganza by Steve Spawls. Not to mention all the people eager to become new members.


----------

